

Startup valuations take a dive as 'down rounds' now rule the day - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/Startup_valuations_take_a_dive_as_down_rounds_now_rule_the_day_52681317.html

======
URSpider94
It's worthwhile to note that the percentage of down-round financings goes up
pretty steeply as the number of previous funding rounds increases, especially
in the last few quarters.

My interpretation: get all the money you need to get to profitability as early
as possible, then make it last.

